# My First Beretta



## glockman55 (Apr 11, 2018)

I picked up a very nice Beretta 84fs Cheetah ss... wow what a well made gun..


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice looking gun, there. Congratulations. I'm not a big fan of Beretta and wouldn't buy one, but I have to admit they're quite nice and yours is especially sexy looking. I like it. That said and I've previously stated, I would purchase the older .22 and .25 Berettas made during the 1950s and prior. Those with the flip up barrels.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Not a better quality .380 out there. The great majority of all my pistols are Beretta's.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I had the original Model 84 before they named them Cheetah (no decocker), had an M 85 for a short time also.

The M 84 had slick non checkered stocks. I've never put a pistol in hand that fit as good as that 84.
That pistol was a great point shooter and would function with any load I tried, even very, very mild loads.

I don't do Beretta these days but you have a great gun there... Congrats. :smt023


Sam


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have always thought the Cheetah to be one of the best looking handguns out there and it feels great in the hand. I just don't care for 380 auto.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

glockman55 said:


> I picked up a very nice Beretta 84fs Cheetah ss... wow what a well made gun..
> View attachment 14017


The workmanship and quality of these pistols is excellent. Congratulations! :smt1099


----------



## BUMMERS (Feb 19, 2013)

Great gun (but heavy). Had a very rare compact model w/ cherry grips that I still miss. I've shot assorted Berettas for 30+ years w/out a misfire. Now have a PX4 Storm & couldn't be happier. Best looking gun on the market-fun to spot in movies (Die Hard) & TV (Nikita, etc., etc., etc.) cause it's so distinctive. Low recoil & actually uses some Cougar DNA-cougar hammer spring fits the PX4 & improves trigger feel. FYI-the tilt barrel micro models are still available. Saw a new one the other day in 22 cal.-$400. Still carry my ancient 25 cal. when it's a hundred degrees out.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Excellent choice, Beretta makes a good gun.


----------



## Loknload (Oct 3, 2014)

Good choice,Berettas are great handguns. Have to say I own several as well!


----------



## lakesailor (Jun 20, 2018)

Loknload said:


> Good choice,Berettas are great handguns. Have to say I own several as well!


Ditto that. As a pocket gun enthusiast, I think the Pico is a top of the line and a extremely under rated firearm. Ended up buy two of them. Solid as a rock, totally reliable. Beautiful workmanship throughout the gun. I love just holding them and admiring them. Amazing how mild these little shooters are. 
Later after carrying and shooting a Ruger LC9S, for years, I decided I wanted another small 9mm. I spent 6 months going to the three ranges I have memberships with and shot just about every micro nice out there. Found the Nano and became a instant fan. Have had it only three months and have put 3500 rounds of all kinds of ammo. Built like a tank. Crazy mild recoil, little muzzle flip and loves hot ammo or plus p.

I took both the Nano and the Ruger to the range. Placed them side by side and shot 100 rounds through one gun and then the other. Then repeat. Used mixed ammo from different manufactuers and different bullet weights

There was a huge difference in shooting behaviour, the Nano was almost mild, the Ruger had that notorious muzzle flip. Toward the end of the session my hand felt a lot of discomfort each time I shot the Ruger, however the Nano, I could have continued all day long shooting it.

I have owed many LCP's in the past 10 years. They just do not come close to the all stainless steel Pico. I wore out a number of the LCP's, cracked frames, split rails, broken down take down pins etc. The Pico however just keeps running and running. 
Man Beretta makes nice gun!


----------

